# Where do you keep your tackle box/es?



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

I currently keep my tackle behind me in a number of small tackle boxes in a yakpak. I'm not really completely happy with this, as it can be an effort to get to especially if the yakpak has a fair bit of other stuff in it. That said, I do like that if one of my lures gets a little rusty through lazy rinsing, a massive tackle box isn't compromised and my entire lure collection goes rusty. Which has happened to me!

I've got an 8" hatch between my legs in the hobie revo 13, and ideally this is where I'd put my tackle boxes. But at the moment the plastic boxes sit straight on a plastic hull and often disappear out of easy reach even on the flat water.

How do you guys get around these blatant first world problems?


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

When I had the outback I used to put some of that non slip rubber matting in the hull...it's cheap and No more disappearing boxes.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorted, send me a carton o piss, I'll split it with Sunshiner:

viewtopic.php?f=95&t=24959&hilit=Espri+basket


----------



## emurano (Dec 17, 2012)

Another option is to tie a tether to one of the scupper holes and attach the tether to the box.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Depending on what type of fishing you do (how wet you get!) and how bulky your tackle is (yes I know!) you could get away with a bum bag type thing where you keep your most common item right where you can grab them...on your waist in front of you. That's what I do when I'm fishing with plastics, jigheads in the plastic packs they come in, plastics in their original packets, a roll of leader material, line trimmers etc all in easy reach. Any surplus stuff, I try not to take much more anyway, goes in the cupholders/mesh pockets or in a lunchbox type container in the rear well. If fishing with hardbodies I just throw them in the cucp holders/side trays/rear well etc but I don't do that if I go offshore.

If you use big hard bodies in open water then this won't be a solution for you.


----------



## Dkay (Dec 20, 2010)

I use stick on velcro, stick hooks to the inside of the hull under the centre hatch (outback) then stick the loops onto the bottom of the boxes. Just open the hatch and sit them in, they go no where, also you can double them up by more on the top of the boxes. Like Salti I use cheap sandwich clip lock containers that have a flat bottom, I can fit about half a dozen in the hatch without having to reach far. I use the stick on heavy duty velcro from bunnings. its about 5cm wide,just cut the length to suit.

DK


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Dkay said:


> I use stick on velcro, stick hooks to the inside of the hull under the centre hatch (outback) then stick the loops onto the bottom of the boxes. Just open the hatch and sit them in, they go no where, also you can double them up by more on the top of the boxes. Like Salti I use cheap sandwich clip lock containers that have a flat bottom, I can fit about half a dozen in the hatch without having to reach far. I use the stick on heavy duty velcro from bunnings. its about 5cm wide,just cut the length to suit.
> 
> DK


Hi DK,
do you have any pics of how you have set up your hatch? 
If you do and wouldn't mind posting them here, I would really appreciate you help.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Dkay (Dec 20, 2010)

Crank, couple of photos, just simple but effective, I have Velcro on everything that could need storing and I need to get to. the pool noodle is for made up leaders which I wrap around and secure on with an elastic band, save tangles and easy to get off.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi DK,
Thanks very much mate. I appreciate you taking the trouble to take pics and upload them on here. I totally get the picture now  That's perfect! I will definitely use your idea with the pool noodle too!
Thanks agin.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I use a waterproof bag, about 40lt I think.. I roll up the top and then clip the straps around bungees on the yak just behind me. Nothing ever gets wet, even getting smashed in the surf. I put lures that have been in the salt back into the hobie hatch, which always gets a wash.


----------



## Crank (Sep 26, 2013)

Foxxy said:


> I use a waterproof bag, about 40lt I think.. I roll up the top and then clip the straps around bungees on the yak just behind me. Nothing ever gets wet, even getting smashed in the surf. I put lures that have been in the salt back into the hobie hatch, which always gets a wash.


 That's exactly what I did this morning 
I actually found it quite easy to access my lures from the dry bag just behind me and may stick with this option however I reckon DKs way grants a bit easier access to what you need and seems more organised.
I will have to buy the Velcro bits and do some work as soon as I can find the time 
Cheers
Alan


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Woah, some really good ideas here! Thanks for sharing guys!


----------

